# scary buzzing noise under hood (pulley area)



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

found a few posts about the same problem and it seems to sound like the alternator but none of my lights in the dash come on like the check engine or battery light or anything. and the car runs and lights work. the buzzing noise comes on only when i turn on the a/c (or it did earlier. seems to be gone i think), but now my a/c isn't blowing cold. me and a friend just replaced the compressor clutch with another one (it wasn't new but..). anyways im curious what this coudl be. its simply a loud buzzing noise coming from the passenger side of the engine bay near the alternator and pulleys. looked at the compressor and its last time i checked. any ideas? 

btw this is on a 95 se-r (sr20) with about 110k miles.


----------



## Ashitaka (Feb 21, 2003)

might be you a/c condenser fan motor going out.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

maybe. how would it cause teh buzzing noise tho? 

i will note that i got into an accident and am still using the same fans. they work but the frame is a bit messed up. they dont exactly sit as straight as they should.


----------

